# My 6 Girls



## clair (Jan 21, 2012)

I have finally got around to taking some photos of my girls, so here they are.

Nutmeg








Midnight








Snowdrop








Storm








Shadow








Bluebell


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

What lovely mice! They look super healthy and happy.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Agreed! How old are they?


----------



## clair (Jan 21, 2012)

I am glad you like my mice.

I got 4 of them on the 3rd Jan, I think they were about 6/7 weeks old. Then on the 6th I got Storm and Bluebell, they were supposed to be 6 weeks old but I am sure they were only about 4 weeks old.

They are coming along nicely and getting quite tame. I have just asked for some advice on the Fancy Mice Keepers forum about food so I can make sure I keep them healthy.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh how sweet they are.

I have a blue bell too xD 
Except mine is a blue self.


----------



## clair (Jan 21, 2012)

I must admit I don't understand all the colours of mice. I was told she was a dove. Then someone said dove was blue. Hence bluebell but she isn't really blue. What does a self mean?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Bluebell looks like a dove, meaning pink-eyed black, which is a grayish shade. Blue is a black-eyed color. Self means that she's all one color.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

wow what beatiful mice bluebell is really pretty


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely little girls!


----------

